# Betty's bike.



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2019)

This is the next build. It will be a total custom cruiser like my red fat tire bike.
It's a Schwinn American.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2019)

As far as I can tell it's a 1963 by the serial number.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2019)

And here we go! It's on the work stand and ready for teardown. I already ordered the powdercoat and it should be here tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 1, 2019)

Very nice! I'm sure it will be a beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks great for a 1963 girl's bike before you even start! Please show pics as you continue on. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Looks great for a 1963 girl's bike before you even start! Please show pics as you continue on. Chuck


Will do, I hope folks aren't tired of my bike builds yet, it's all I can find time to do right now with my work schedule.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2019)

The teardown has begun.


 

 
The only things left to come off is the fork and kickstand, then it's off to the powdercoater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Will do, I hope folks aren't tired of my bike builds yet, it's all I can find time to do right now with my work schedule.


Definitely not tired of bike builds! Keep 'em coming! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2019)

I finished stripping the frame today, and noticed some thing odd when I flipped the frame over to knock out the headset bearing cups. I saw what I thought was a broken frame at first. But on closer inspection it appears to be a manufacturing defect. The head tubes on the old Schwinn frames where filet brazed, this one looks like all the void was not filled in. The frame is not cracked all the way around and there is an obvious low spot. I'll wire wheel it and take it to a friend of mine in a weld shop to be filled in with brazing rod, then I'll file it and smooth it before taking it to the powder coater.

It's when I turned it upside down for stripping that I saw it.


 See what looks like a crack on the bottom tube?


 Here you can clearly see the defect and how one tube is lower than the other. I'll fix that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2019)

I have since learned that this frame is bent and it would take quite a bit of work to straighten it and it would need another tube welded in between the 2 main tubes to strengthen it. It's just not worth the time and effort to repair it. I have other frames I can use. No worries, this build will go on.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 4, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have since learned that this frame is bent and it would take quite a bit of work to straighten it and it would need another tube welded in between the 2 main tubes to strengthen it. It's just not worth the time and effort to repair it. I have other frames I can use. No worries, this build will go on.



When we were kids and a frame got bent, the old guy down the road would brace it, like you mentioned but for special kids he'd cut and sleeve it. Still a good bit of work, and if you have another frame already, you're golden.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2019)

Well the Betty has gone in a different direction, I was going to use a newer Chinese Schwinn frame I have on hand because of the bent frame, but then I stumbled on this. It's either a 52 or 53 Schwinn Spitfire. Has some very cool features that will make an excellent donor for a custom cruiser, like the S2 painted ballon tire rims! They'll be stripped and powdercoated and get new spokes, I'll probably change the hubs too.
As I found it.


 And up on the work stand ready to be torn down for trip to powdercoat. 


 
This is going to be a fun build for me. Albeit more detailed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2019)

Well its stripped and ready for powdercoat. When you take apart a bike from the 50s you can really see how much more heavy duty they where back in the day. Everything is bigger and thicker, the bearings and races show almost no wear! Schwinn quality was amazing, it was there moto, they guaranteed them for as long as you owned them.
It always amazes me when you pull the handgrips after 70 years there is still shiney chrome under them.


 Stripped and ready for powdercoat, no issues with this frame.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 9, 2019)

Well the powder coat came in the mail. It's called grape ape. So I figured I better start cleaning parts. First was the 1953 kickstand.
Pretty rusty so a trip to the glass bead blast cabinet was the trick for this.


 

 It cleaned up real nice.


 Miller made a seriously tough kickstand in 1953.


 

 Since it wasn't chromed originally or painted I decided to leave it with the raw look. A few coats of clear rust oleum enamel will preserve the look I want and protect it at the same time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2019)

Next is the seat post and the clamp. A seriously strong clamp, not like the cheap metal stamped clamps of today. I'm finding everything on this 53 Schwinn to be very heavy duty.
Rusty corroded parts.


 Can you see the letters on the clamp bolt?


 Now you can after glass bead blasting.
The significance of the AS is Arnold Schwinn. Also note the Schwinn name on the seat post, all original parts. 


 

 The clamp and bolt get the clear enamel to protect it and still leaves it raw looking. 


 I'm liking the clear finish technique on some of the parts, kinda looks like it has a patina but without the rust.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2019)

Well something happened today by complete accident and I think it's going to look cool on the bike. I was cleaning the wald crank and after I degreased it I thought I'd hit it with a fine scotch brite pad to clean it up a bit more. The chrome or whatever it was as a coating came right off with just a few rubs! But under that was a really cool looking copper coating. So I did the whole thing but not to much so I left some of the patina. There's not going to be a lot of chrome on this bike.
The original wald crank, no date code like on Schwinns other bikes.



1 leg done. Purely by mistake!



1 leg to go.



looks kinda nice.



And it gets a few coats of the clear I have been using on the other parts for some protection.



Very different looking and just a touch of patina still.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 13, 2019)

We interrupt this bicycle build for a spontaneous new tool box insertion!

The old box, I hated digging through it trying to find the tool I needed.


 
The new box is so much nicer, and my wheel truing stand fits on the shelf below.


 
I dressed it up a little with some park took stickers.


 
Much more organized and easier to find my tools now.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 14, 2019)

I like it. Looks really well organized

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2019)

Worked on some parts st work today. I had a newer schwinn gooseneck from a modern cruiser, nice solid unit that clamps well, it it was aluminum and chrome. So I scuffed up the aluminum and shot it with gloss black rustoleum. Then I cleaned up the crank sprocket. It does have some pitting from rust, that's to be expected from a bike built in 1953. I'll probably use it unless I come across something nicer.
I'm looking for a handlebar with a slightly higher rise to them in black.


 

 

 Both sides of the sprocket after degreasing.


 

 I rubbed a little with a scotch brite pad, some of the rust came of and some was pitted and pretty deep.


 I might try hitting this on the buffer, it won't do much for the rust but itll shine it up a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2019)

And today I scored a nice headbadge for the bike, it's not the correct one for the bike but that may take some time to find. Badges with the correct hole spread and that say Spitfire are a little hard to come across. But this one is really cool, it says Arnold Schwinn on the bottom and is from around 1937. Pretty cool for a custom build. And the screw hole measurement is correct.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2019)

I picked up some nice cream colored balloon tires and black fenders with the little kick out on the rear.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2019)

I started working on the wheels tonight at work. The plan for them is to be stripped, powdercoated, and get new spokes. I probably wont use either of the hubs on the bike. The rear is a cool new departure brand, but it has an oil cap and needs to be oiled occasionally. That's not good on a modern bike because it makes a mess of the wheel all the time. I have a new shimano coaster brake hub I may use. I'm looking for a large flange hub for the front just for looks because this is a custom build.
The wheels, painted Schwinn S2 rims, very desireable.


 The spokes where so rusty I just cut them out. I'll be needing custom spokes for these anyway.


 tagged and bagged the old hubs. I'll either sell them, part them out, or use them for a future restoration on something.


 The rims where remarkably straight. But the rear has a dent in it that needs to be repaired before it goes to powdercoat. These rims are double wall steel and very tough. Dented on the outside but not on the inside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2019)

Finally picked the parts up from the powdercoater. It will be awhile until I can get back to work on this one as I have to get at least 8 bikes done for a bicycle swap meet I am doing at the end of April. But here's a little teaser of what it's going to look like.
The color is grape ape.


 Box o parts.


 The rims, fenders, and chainguard are black.


 powdercoated the spring on the Springer fork to tie it in.


 I had to put the new decal on the chaingaurd.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 15, 2019)

coming along nice. My sister had one. I think 63 - 64

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2019)

DaveHawk said:


> coming along nice. My sister had one. I think 63 - 64


I have a few that are stock originals and just for my collection. But I also like to build these trick totally custom bikes. I like to use vintage Schwinn frames because they are so well made, but remember heavy duty means heavy in weight too. My personal cruiser is very heavy, lol. The Betty is going to be a very nice looking bike. And we ride them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2019)

I have to get 4 more bikes done for the swap meet and then I can work on the Betty.


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 16, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a few that are stock originals and just for my collection. But I also like to build these trick totally custom bikes. I like to use vintage Schwinn frames because they are so well made, but remember heavy duty means heavy in weight too. My personal cruiser is very heavy, lol. The Betty is going to be a very nice looking bike. And we ride them!



I know what you mean about heavy in weight, my personal cruiser is kind of heavy

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2019)

DaveHawk said:


> I know what you mean about heavy in weight, my personal cruiser is kind of heavyView attachment 162634


 Yeah but it's a beauty!
Mines not quite as heavy as yours

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 3, 2019)

Feeling little better today so I just had to play and lace up one of the wheels. Heavy duty 11 gage spokes.


 

 

 
It's not true yet but it's on the stand!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2019)

How do you figure out where all the spokes go?


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 3, 2019)

I would love to relace a pair of my vintage Gold Wing wheels. Rims are in good shape, but this one set of spokes (front and back) are horrible. My other set aren't bad. Love the "Betty"...my wife loves purple, she might even get out and ride if I did this for her!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 3, 2019)

@ripjack13 
It's a standard 3 cross pattern for a 36 hole wheel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 3, 2019)

Before I can do the rear wheel I have to clean and repack the rear 2 speed kickback hub.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 3, 2019)

Just to refresh what the wheels looked like before.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> @ripjack13
> It's a standard 3 cross pattern for a 36 hole wheel.



I just looked that up. Very cool.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 6, 2019)

Well after realizing that I was exactly 1 hole off I took it all apart and re laced it, lol. Call it practice. I trued it up and then had to mount up a new cream colored tire to see how it looked against the black rim.


 This is a serious wheel, spokes are approaching motorcycle gage, lol. Nice big fat ballon tire. Its gonna look great with the wide black fenders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm done with working on the bikes for the spring swapmeet so it's time to get back on the Betty. Got it on the work stand. 



First part is on, vintage Arnold Schwinn century headbadge with new screws.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 30, 2019)

Working on the Betty again.
First I had to make a bearing race driver to install the lower race on the fork.


 
Then I still needed to remove some material from the inside of the race, a dremel did the trick. When your mixing old with new and American with Chinese you have to get creative sometimes, it's all just part of the custom build process.



Cleaned the powdercoat out of the frame tube and installed the front fork bearing cups.


 
With a lot of fiddling I finally got the Springer fork on. 


 
I powdercoated the spring to match the frame.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben (May 1, 2019)

Pretty cool thread! Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 1, 2019)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2019)

Worked on the Betty again today. 
Installed the gooseneck, handlebar, and the front light.


 The light has a cool retro look but has modern led lights.


 installed the crank assembly and bearings. Notice the copper patina on the crank arms. Original 1953 parts.


 installed the seat post with the AS clamp. I may have to swap the post for a different style that is larger at the top.


 I stalled the original 1953 kickstand.


 Installed the front fender and wheel assy.


 I'm liking the way this one is coming together, the purple, black and cream color tires look good together I think.
Purple was Betty's choice for the frame color, she likes it. Trim was my idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Pretty cool thread! Nice job.


Thanks man, bikes are another obsession of mine, old schwinn middle weights and ballon tire bikes in particular.


----------



## T. Ben (May 2, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks man, bikes are another obsession of mine, old schwinn middle weights and ballon tire bikes in particular.


I like the look of the old bikes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2019)

I found an original schwinn vintage rear rack at the bicycle swap meet.


 
It got a trip to the glass bead cabinet.


 
All stripped and ready for powdercoat.



I got the rear rack back from the powdercoater, it came out nice. And I installed the rear light in the rack. Looks cool.


 The tail light looks cool.


 New seat is on.


 White bow pedals are on.


 White leather look grips.


 Its starting to come together nice now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2019)

Whats with the spring steel under the front of the seat? Why does it stick out like a sore thumb?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2019)

This is a vintage bendix red band 2 speed kick back hub.


 It's pretty dirty.


 Its in need of a teardown, cleaning, inspection for worn parts, and repack with fresh grease.


 It was nice outside today, no rain finally and 70 degrees so I worked on it outside. Teardown has begun.


 A couple of pushes and some mineral spirits is all that's needed, and a shot of brake clean after.


 This is the brake disc clutch pack assy.


 Planetary gear assy.


 And a special tool I made to take apart and adjust the lock nut.


 The internal brake disc. They show almost no wear.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Whats with the spring steel under the front of the seat? Why does it stick out like a sore thumb?


It's a Springer! Adds to the look and more importantly the ride, many of the old balloon tire bikes had these back in the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2019)

All assembled and repacked, bearings adjusted and ready to be laced into the rim with 11 gage spokes. I'll probably repaint the 3 red bands before I lace it up. I have already drilled out the holes for the larger spokes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 14, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> All assembled and repacked, bearings adjusted and ready to be laced into the rim with 11 gage spokes. I'll probably repaint the 3 red bands before I lace it up. I have already drilled out the holes for the larger spokes.
> View attachment 166045 View attachment 166046 View attachment 166047



What gauge spokes were in the original?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> What gauge spokes were in the original?


Not really sure, just standard spokes. I would guess like a 14 gage?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 23, 2019)

I got the rear wheel all laced up and true.


 Got the chaingaurd and chain on. I used new stainless steel hardware on everything.


 Nice nickel plate look chain.


 Everything looks nice with the copper plated crank.


 She got a new brass bell, ring a ding ding! 


 I think I got the look right on this one. Almost done, just need to get the decals on and get it all adjusted to fit Betty. I hope to get it done this weekend over the holiday and get some pics of it outside in the sun. The purple looks really nice in the sun.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 24, 2019)

Thanks for sharing the progress report. Turned out just swell! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 24, 2019)

The bikes I had as a kid had a heavy rubber band covering the spoke lock heads. Had a bike apart a few years ago and that rim band was like paper. Do you make your own or is there a quality supplier?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 24, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> The bikes I had as a kid had a heavy rubber band covering the spoke lock heads. Had a bike apart a few years ago and that rim band was like paper. Do you make your own or is there a quality supplier?


I use a heavy rubber strip, you can still get them at any old school bike shop. I order them on line in packs of 25 because I'm usually dealing with old vintage bikes and they are usually dry rotted so I replace them often. New bikes today often have a hard plastic strip to cover the spoke heads.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2019)

I got the decals on, was just what it needed to set it off.


 A small fork detail.


 

 I like this one.


 And this is fitting for a bike I named the Betty.


 My girls name is Betty and this makes it her bike.


 gotta have a couple living room shots, and Stanley the cat always has to be in them, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2019)

Heres a before and after.
It started as a 1953 girls schwinn spitfire.


 And ended up as this custom Betty

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2019)

Love it!! Beautiful job on the restoration. I just don't know if Betty can keep up with you on the BMW is the only problem!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 25, 2019)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Love it!! Beautiful job on the restoration.


Thanks rocky, but I don't call this type of build a restoration, it's a custom. I do have a couple of bikes I'll be doing restorations on in the future. I'm still searching for parts for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2019)

My Betty with her new Betty, lol.


 
And today we did a little bike show, hung out with some bicycle minded friends. Our 2 cruisers side by side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2019)

Greg, the bike stand you have, did it come with a base? Or did you have make it /buy it?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2019)

@ripjack13
It's a park tool brand work stand and it came with the base. I found it on craigslist in the bicycle section.


 

 


Here's my portable work stand. It folds up for transport. They don't make this one anymore but I got a good deal on it used. It's a wrench force brand. I think I found it on letgo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2019)

Right on. Thanks man.


----------

